# Digitrax DT602D Throttle Review



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The new Digitrax DT602D throttle was announced in June. A few of the MRR vendors began stocking them. I placed my order with Yankee Dabbler as they had the lowest price on-line.
Their first 18 throttles went out in the first week. A second batch arrived and I got mine in late July.
A quick review of the getting started pages on the manual and down stairs to check this out. Fresh batteries, Oh, gee, how are they oriented in the battery case? Ahhhhh, ya have to look real close, preferably with a magnifying glass or you'll miss it. A little tiny + near each of the battery contacts, stamped right on the edge of the plastic where it's easy to miss. OK, batteries in, turn on. Hmmmmm, turn ON, hmmmm, TURN ON. Check the batteries, brand new. Try another set out of the pack. Ahhhhh, screen lights up. Ummmm, flickers, keeps flickering, no data on the screen, just flickers from blank to white about three times a second. OK, plug it into a UP5, maybe that will get it oriented. Nothing but flicker still. Plug it into the DB150 booster. Ahhhhh, there it is, the welcome screen. Dial up a locomotive. OK, loco responds and moves, sound, lights, Okaaaayyyyy. Unplug to go tetherless, flickering screen, no control of train. I check my duplex system with another duplex throttle. All is good. Try the DT602D (notice is has the D suffix, means duplex model, just as I ordered). Works when plugged into DB150 but not tetherless or when plugged into anything else other than the booster. Reason for using the booster is because all the other command stations have loconet plugged into both outlets. OK, contact Digitrax, they say send it in for repairs under warranty. Off it goes along with my savings from buying through Yankee Dabbler. Throttle is back the following week with note on ticket, "IPL'D and battery issue. Do a quick plug in and it works through the UP5 but doesn't go tetherless. Didn't have time to mess with it. Next day, more time to test. After a few hours of tryin stuff, I noticed during the DT602D power up that it was on channel 11 and no name. My system was on channel 26 with D&JRail as the name. Hmmmmm. I changed my UR92 to channel 11 then plug in the DT602D again and it syncs up. I can run trains while tetherless.
OK, so the DT602D won't sync up to any operating channel other than 11.
But the throttle was updated at Digitrax just last week. Obviously they didn't test it after the update. Consequences, I have to pay shipping again to send this to Digitrax for another fix.
Good job there Digitrax.


----------

